# Latest from Apocalypse the Risen - Pathfinder Compatible RPG!



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 17, 2016)

In case you hadn't heard, the Apocalypse the Risen kickstarter is currently live and we're approaching 50% funding. We would love for this RPG to get to see the light of day on time, and every dollar helps get us to that goal. If you enjoy indie studio games with great writing and stunning art, this is one to consider. Every convention we have been to and demoed the game the feedback has been extremely positive!

Apocalypse the Risen - Kickstarter

From our website, the latest iconic story is up. This intro story will also appear in the Apocalypse the Risen Core Rulebook, along with the art you see on the site. Meet Finder, our Jackal class iconic!

Finder - Jackal Class Iconic

Also, we have an update on our kickstarter covering the highlights of two of our all new classes. Check it out!

Kickstarter Update - Supernatural Spellcasters


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 18, 2016)

New update for Apocalypse the Risen! This is the primer for our new class, the Jackal.


Class Primer - Jackal


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 18, 2016)

Update for the Apocalypse the Risen kickstarter! Our Splicer iconic artwork was ready, so that inspired me to write her intro story. So, here is the update covering it! If you like this art, story, or the game's potential, please back the Kickstarter. Even $1 helps get the word out!

Kickstarter Update #21





And here is Ruby's page on the Rusted Portal website:


Meet Ruby Here!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 19, 2016)

Here is the chat log from the RPG.net Q&A with Rusted Portal about Apocalypse the Risen!

https://gmshoe.wordpress.com/2016/10/18/qa-donaven-brines-apocalypse-the-risen/


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 19, 2016)

Apocalypse the Risen just went over 50% funding with 2 weeks to go! If you've been thinking about backing, now's the time to get in on it and help push it forward into production.

If you're on the fence about it and have any questions at all, please do post up here and we will be glad to answer them for you!

Back Apocalypse the Risen Here!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 19, 2016)

We are proud to welcome Seventh Sphere Publishing LLC, creator of the upcoming Open Legend RPG, as a backer for Apocalypse the Risen! 

Backing our kickstarter will help us get this first version out and published quickly, allowing us to get to future ports, which may include Open Legend RPG!

Back Apocalypse the Risen Now!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 20, 2016)

New Apocalypse the Risen update! In this update, we have big news on the free downloadable one-shot adventure for interested players and GMs to give the game a try.


We also have a mock-up of what the book and it's cover will look like with our art! While not final, it gives you an idea of what the book's cover art quality will be like.




Apocalypse the Risen Kickstarter Update!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 20, 2016)

The free one-shot adventure to try out Apocalypse the Risen is now available for download!

You can download the adventure "What's Cooking?" on either our Kickstarter campaign page (right below the image of the book), or on our Rusted Portal website. I've included the links to both below:

Apocalypse the Risen Kickstarter Campaign Page

Rusted Portal Download Page

If you try out the adventure and like the game, please consider backing the kickstarter!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 21, 2016)

Remember to download the Apocalypse the Risen one-shot adventure! Perfect for Halloween coming up, as a little bit of zombie and demon horror will do you some good! The download is located on the campaign page of the Kickstarter, as well as on our Rusted Portal website.


Apocalypse the Risen Kickstarter


Rusted Portal Download Page


And remember, if you download the adventure, lite rules primer, sample characters, etc please do post up here and give us your feedback! We use that feedback to fine tune the game and experience.
Thank you!


----------



## Jason@RustedPortal (Oct 21, 2016)

Newest Apocalypse the Risen kickstarter update includes primers for 4 all new classes! Find out more on the Arbiter, Enforcer, Conservator, and Shepherd!

Class Primers - Arbiter, Enforcer, Conservator, Shepherd

Also be sure to check out the Comments section of the kickstarter! If you've had questions about the game, it's mechanics, or even some of the lore, many of those questions have been asked and answered.

Apocalypse the Risen - Comments

IF you haven't backed yet, now is the time! We have 12 days left to get this book funded and published. So if any of it looks interesting to you, if you have seen us or played in our games at PaizoCon 2015 and/or 2016, please do consider a pledge. Even $1 helps us get the word out!


----------

